# Netzwerk Kabel getrennt von Stromkabel verlegen?



## elementz (6. August 2021)

hEY

Macht es was wenn man das Lan Kabel zusammen im Kabelkanal mit dem Stromkabel des Pcs verlegt?
Kenne das vom Auto dass man dort die Chinch nicht mit dem Stromkabel zusammen verlegen soll beim Audioeinbau.

Nur der Schreibtisch hat nur einen Kanal und die Kabel kommen wohl aneinander


----------



## robbe (6. August 2021)

Bei einem ordentlichen Netzwerkkabel in Verbindung mit einem üblichen Stromkabel, was nicht grade das 50 Parteien Haus nebenan mit Strom versorgt, sollte das überhaupt kein Problem sein.


----------



## CoLuxe (6. August 2021)

Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt,  sollte man es natürlich vermeiden.
In deinem Fall würde ich einfach auf ein Netzwerkkabel mit S/FTP Schirmung nutzen. 

Ich nutze aktuell sogar ein gänzlich ungeschirmtes Netzwerkkabel entlang mehrerer Netzkabel für PC und Peripherie und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. August 2021)

Auf kurzen Strecken ist das i.d.R. kein Problem.


----------



## elementz (6. August 2021)

Ja ist quasi ein Kabelkanal vom Schreibttisch.
Ca 1m lang..
Dort kommen Netzkabel PC Netzteil und Lan Kabel eben aneinander...


----------



## Schori (6. August 2021)

elementz schrieb:


> Ja ist quasi ein Kabelkanal vom Schreibttisch.
> Ca 1m lang..
> Dort kommen Netzkabel PC Netzteil und Lan Kabel eben aneinander...


Absolut kein Problem


----------



## Malkolm (7. August 2021)

Bei nicht fest verlegten Kabeln, d. h. nicht in der Wand, ist das technisch und auch rechtlich kein Problem.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2021)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Bei nicht fest verlegten Kabeln, d. h. nicht in der Wand, ist das technisch und auch rechtlich kein Problem.


Wobei mich interessieren würde, wo bei Verlegekabeln in der Wand der technische Unterschied aus Sicht der Elektrotechnik ist. Der einzige Unterschied, der mir da bekannt ist, ist, dass es dann Adern statt Litzen sind.


----------



## Harry98 (7. August 2021)

Absolut kein Problem
hatte ich Jahre lang auch so über 5m Kabel Kanal nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2021)

Harry98 schrieb:


> hatte ich Jahre lang auch so über 5m Kabel Kanal nie Probleme gehabt


Vorsicht, ich hatte jahrelang auch Ethernet (10MBit/s) über Klingeldraht, aber nicht die richtigen Paare genommen. War auch erst bei FastEthernet ein Problem.


----------



## Malkolm (7. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wobei mich interessieren würde, wo bei Verlegekabeln in der Wand der technische Unterschied aus Sicht der Elektrotechnik ist. Der einzige Unterschied, der mir da bekannt ist, ist, dass es dann Adern statt Litzen sind.


Technisch ist das auch bei Verlegekabel kein großes Problem. Grundsatzlich bedeuten längere parallele Wege auch ein verstärktes Übersprechen der Leitungen, allerdings sind die Frequenzbereiche so unterschiedlich und Netzwerkkabel so gut geschirmt, dass auch das zwar messbar aber kaum relevant ist. 

Das Problem ist eher rechtlicher Natur. Vor allem aus Gründen der Sicherheit ist es nicht normgerecht Strom und Kommunikationsleitungen zusammen zu verlegen. Normgerecht ist die Verlegung in jeweils einem eigenen Leerrohr. 

Die sicherheitstechnischen Vorbehalte gelten zwar größtenteils auch außerhalb von Wänden, allerdings gibt es hier einfach keine einschlägige Norm, aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen. Alles was nach den Steck- bzw Netzwerkdosen kommt ist im Grunde vom Endverbraucher abhängig. Und Nutzerverhalten lässt sich nicht normen, geschweige denn kontrollieren. Auf Seiten der Stromkabel selbst gibt es da natürlich Vorgaben bzgl Kabelisilierungen (mehr als in der Wand, insbesondere auch hinsichtlich des Schutzes gegen Knicke und physische Penetration) und Stecker, die den Nutzer im vom ihm zugänglichen Bereich schützen sollen und können.


----------



## JayJay_AT (7. August 2021)

ganz einfach. in der elektrotechnik norm steht geschrieben, dass starkstrom und schwachstromleitungen getrennt voneinander zu verlegen sind....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2021)

JayJay_AT schrieb:


> ganz einfach. in der elektrotechnik norm steht geschrieben, dass starkstrom und schwachstromleitungen getrennt voneinander zu verlegen sind....


Wobei mich dann auch der technische Hintergrund interessiert, einfach nur, das hat so zu sein gibt bei mir keinerlei Ansehen, nirgendwo.


----------



## JayJay_AT (7. August 2021)

Denk mal selber was passieren kann, wenn 230/400V in keinem Abstand zu einer Schwachstromverkabelung mit Daten kommt....

Es gibt die Profis, die schreiben Normen/Vorschriften, die haben einen Grund dafür.

Aber es geht ganz einfach um EMV, Erdung, Spannungsverschleppung durch Pot. Ausgleich, Induktion bei Überspannung und vor allem: Schutzmassnahme gegen direktes und indirektes Berühren....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2021)

JayJay_AT schrieb:


> Denk mal selber was passieren kann, wenn 230/400V in keinem Abstand zu einer Schwachstromverkabelung mit Daten kommt....
> 
> Es gibt die Profis, die schreiben Normen/Vorschriften, die haben einen Grund dafür.
> 
> Aber es geht ganz einfach um EMV, Erdung, Spannungsverschleppung durch Pot. Ausgleich, Induktion bei Überspannung und vor allem: Schutzmassnahme gegen direktes und indirektes Berühren....


Schon klar, nur sind in meinen Augen genau diese Argumente relevant, damit die Leute das auch einsehen und freiwillig einhalten.


----------



## JayJay_AT (7. August 2021)

tja, da ist das problem drinnen. der der es versteht WARUM man es NICHT macht, der kommt nicht auf die Idee.. Der, der alles hinterfragt und meint grundsätzliches alles selber zu wissen, der machts dann eh trotzdem obwohl man ihm vorher sagt: nein, dass nicht erlaubt.. der fährt trotzdem bei rot drüber...

PS: Anmerkend: gilt bei geschirmt und ungeschirmten Leitungen 
Achja: LWL Kabel kannst gemeinsam mit Stromleitungen legen 

PS: Ich würd auch - wenn es langfristig euer Haus ist- nur mehr 10gbit LC verlegen.. ich habs in der letzten Sanierungsphase auch gemacht.

Hardware kostet gebraucht nicht wirklich mehr.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2021)

JayJay_AT schrieb:


> Achja: LWL Kabel kannst gemeinsam mit Stromleitungen legen
> 
> PS: Ich würd auch - wenn es langfristig euer Haus ist- nur mehr 10gbit LC verlegen.. ich habs in der letzten Sanierungsphase auch gemacht.
> 
> Hardware kostet gebraucht nicht wirklich mehr.


Nur dass man dann auch Medienkonverter braucht, dir dauerhaft Strom brauchen bzw. passende Switche.
LWL funktioniert ja mit Licht (eigentlich auch elektromagnetische Wellen), aber ohne Metall, ergo kein Nebensprechen/Induktion.


----------



## JayJay_AT (7. August 2021)

ja aber dafür bin ich vom datendurchsatz her absolut sicher. und es geht hier um netzwerk.. also braucht er keine medienkonverter  und am switch darfs dann nicht scheitern.. kaufst 2 mal, kaufst teuer...


----------



## Eyren (22. August 2021)

JayJay_AT schrieb:


> ja aber dafür bin ich vom datendurchsatz her absolut sicher. und es geht hier um netzwerk.. also braucht er keine medienkonverter  und am switch darfs dann nicht scheitern.. kaufst 2 mal, kaufst teuer...


Wieso benötigt man keinen Konverter? 

Wenn ich Fiber to the Desk lege muss ich irgendwo mein GBIC einstecken. 

Oder wie meinst du 10GBit LC?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. August 2021)

Manche Switche bieten Slots für GBIC bzw. SFP(+). Dann braucht es keinen separaten Medienkonverter, der ist dann im Switch integriert.
Oder man baut im PC ne Glasfasernetzwerkkarte ein.


----------



## Eyren (22. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Manche Switche bieten Slots für GBIC bzw. SFP(+). Dann braucht es keinen separaten Medienkonverter, der ist dann im Switch integriert.
> Oder man baut im PC ne Glasfasernetzwerkkarte ein.


Klar switch mit sfp ist klar, aber wäre ja kein fttd wie der Kollege JayJay_AT meint, bzw. wie ich "10gbit LC" verlegen verstehe.  Also Glas bis zum Endgerät. Dort braucht man dann am Schreibtisch den Konverter bzw. wie du sagst eine Karte...... könnte man auch integrierte Konverter nennen.


----------



## JayJay_AT (23. August 2021)

nein du brauchst am schreibtisch keinen kjonverter... du brauchst einfach eine passende netzwerkkarte:






						digitus.info
					

Willkommen auf der Seite der Marke DIGITUS - Einer der führenden Anbieter für Computer Zubehör und Netzwerktechnik. Alle Infos rumd um die Marke sind hier.




					www.digitus.info
				




hier einfach als Beispiel zu sehen... und eine Netzwerkkarte ist kein Konverter.. das ist ein Hardwareteil... es gibt auiophile Menschen, die kaufen sich auch eine Soundkarte fürn PC als PCI Karte und verwenden nicht die eingebaute on-board Lösung...


----------



## Eyren (23. August 2021)

Dann erklär mir Laien doch mal was ein Lwl Konverter macht und was die von dir als Beispiel gebrachte Karte macht und dann les bitte nochmal mein Posting.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir Laien doch mal was ein Lwl Konverter macht und was die von dir als Beispiel gebrachte Karte macht und dann les bitte nochmal mein Posting.


Der Konverter wandelt das Signal z.B. von 1000BaseSX auf 1000BaseT, dahinter kommt dann eine ganz normale Netzwerkkarte.
Eine 1000BaseSX-Netzwerkkarte, geht direkt auf PCI oder PCIe und nicht noch auf 1000BaseT (zumindest bietet sie keine Buchse dafür).
Unterm Strich passiert da was Ähnliches und beides funktioniert.


----------



## Eyren (23. August 2021)

Mir ging es lediglich darum das ich mein Signal welches ich über mein lc zum Arbeitsplatz bringe wieder konvertieren muss.









						Gigabit Interface Converter – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ob ich den gbic nun in einen Konverter schiebe oder in die Karte ist doch da uninteressant.


----------

